
A Guide to Climate Change - neilkakkar
https://neilkakkar.com/climate-change.html
======
zettacircl
"You can guess which side nuclear energy falls on.". Didn't get that. From
far, this is a good option. Is it what is this sentence is intended to
communicate ?

~~~
neilkakkar
Yes. It's a good option, safer than the rest, but a few incidents have blasted
the risk out of proportion.

Is that not clear enough as I imagined? :$

~~~
zettacircl
Well. The article is very interesting. I'm already convinced about the
nuclear-aspects of it. However, it does not "shows-up" super clearly.

Especially : “The Alar tale illustrates a basic limitation in the ability of
our mind to deal with small risks: we either ignore them altogether or give
them far too much weight—nothing in between.” is kind of misleading. As you
suggest Fukushima, etc, it seems it falls in the second category. However,
because you are not talking a lot about it, it may fall in the prior one.

The link to
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daminozide](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daminozide)
also leads to something we believed as harmless, which in the end wasn't. So
.. To me -not native speaker - I could read whatever I wanted in this
sentence. :)

Also, if we stay nuclear-centered : "Molten Salt Fusion Reactors, please?".
What are you exactly looking for with this technology ? Compactness ?
Something else ? :)

Unfortunately this guy has very few intervention in English and is mostly
French-centered. However, I would highly suggest to see one of his
intervention (subtitled in english, if the translation is correct enough ?):
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNovJemYKcdKt7PDdptJZfQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNovJemYKcdKt7PDdptJZfQ)

~~~
neilkakkar
Right, about the fusion reactors, I should link to this, too:

[http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/crux/2019/02/26/molten-
sal...](http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/crux/2019/02/26/molten-salt-nuclear-
reactors/)

